# Personal Security Meet



## 98585

It was suggested last weekend that we might hold a meet that has personal security as a theme. I have plenty of experience in Personal Security and could put together a small presenation, similarly there are quite a few police and other experts MHFers who might want to contribute to such a gathering. There are also I'm sure, plenty of people with valuable information/experience that they might want to share with fellow campers.

If you think you might have something to contribute to a meet like this, or would be interested in attending then please respond so we can see if it is worth organising.

I do realise that by posting this then I am setting myself for sods law to ensure that I am the very next motorhomer to get robbed or worse. Now that would be embarrassing


----------



## artona

Hi Jim

Thanks for posting, and I hope sod's law does not kick in. 

We would definately be keen to attend


stew


----------



## olley

Hi and us, brilliant idea thanks jim.

Olley


----------



## JackieP

We will be in UK for most of July and would love to attend.

Living here makes you a little complacent. Folks still leave their doors open and keys in their cars (just in-case you're late in the morning you understand). I find it hard in the van to think that not everyone is my friend. :/

So we would attend if we could.


----------



## 102337

jim
yes mate great idea, when are you thinking of ? as a door supervisor trainer just let me know if you need any assistance :wink: 
alan


----------



## 104236

We would be very interested and will watch this thread for when and where!

Thanks


----------



## 98585

lawson64 said:


> jim
> yes mate great idea, when are you thinking of ? as a door supervisor trainer just let me know if you need any assistance :wink:
> alan


Hi Alan,

Thanks for the offer. It looks like I'm free any weekend in July, but then I'm busy until mid September. So your trained in conflict management then Alan, that must come in handy on some CC sites


----------



## 98585

Bump :wink:


----------



## 88927

Hi Jim
Sounds like a good one mate.... We shall watch this thread for date and place also..... Will you be giving a demonstration of evasive driving techniques in an RV??? :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Didn't think MHFers were so rowdy that we needed a doorman either :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## 98585

kands said:


> Hi Jim
> Will you be giving a demonstration of evasive driving techniques in an RV???
> 
> Keith


Only if I can use yours


----------



## 88927

Not a problem Jim. Mine is the 37 foot Damon Ultrasport mate :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## 98452

How about a venue in Wales :lol: :lol: :lol:

Let me know wherever you decide.


----------



## 101075

Got a black belt in Origami if thats any use.

seriously it sounds like s great idea, I always wanted to know the correct way to use an Uzi.

Count me in if date and location suit.

Dane


----------



## 104236

kands said:


> Not a problem Jim. Mine is the 37 foot Damon Ultrasport mate :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Keith


We can't let him drive that Keith although, there is no doubt it is the best for the fast escape job especially with its full air suspension and powerful pusher engine! :lol:


----------



## 102337

jim 
yes mate trained in all aspects of door supervisor , sia reg , bii , conflict management, fire fighting, first aid, but july is a bad month for me as i have lincoln then away from 20th till 6th aug abroad so august will be a yes from me. 

keith 
i'll guard your door for ya mate (the alcohol fridge that is) :lol: :lol: 
alan


----------



## annetony

we would also be interested depending on dates and work commitments  

Anne & Tony


----------



## 88927

Hi Jim
Any news on this idea mate? If you need any assistance just give me a shout :lol: 

Keith


----------



## 98585

Its just finding time Keith. The weekends just seem to be dissapearing fast, either I'm not available or there are meets/rallys already planned. Time really is flying, I cant believe that the nights are now drawing in!!!

At this rate it looks like it will have to be a Sept/Oct meet. That said, I suppose I could go along to any meet/rally (if I am free and invited) between now and 1 August and do a couple of hours on the subject. What do you think?


----------



## 88927

That's a good idea Jim.
I know what you mean about time flying, yesterday when I got up I was only 40 :roll: :roll: There are several meets and you are always invited mate :lol: :lol:

Here

And Here

And this is on the 3rd August

Take yer pick matey :lol: :lol: :lol:

Keith


----------



## badger

I can teach y'all how to pull a colt 45 in the blink of an eye.... :lol:


----------



## 98585

badger said:


> I can teach y'all how to pull a colt 45 in the blink of an eye.... :lol:


But can you do anything with it once you've cleared leather, when I think of 45's, barn doors come to mind,

You know what they say Badger..

Those that can..do
and those that can't ...teach

Me, Ive been teaching for a few years now :wink:


----------



## G2EWS

Seems a good idea Jim,

About time I learnt how to sort out those pesky kids that broke my Winnie window!

Chris


----------



## 101223

Hi Jim

I think this weekend's meet would be too late notice for every one plus I think the weather forecast may put some people off anyway.

13th July is also when the majority of people will be going to the Music Festival at Lincoln, I know you are, as well as us.

As far as 3rd August is concerned, possibly great for some, not for us as we will be getting ready for France trip the following Wednesday. 

I know, I know, you're not going to please everyone but I'm sure Geo and I would like to come to this meet. Early September would be good for us.


See you soon
Pam and Geo


----------



## 98585

SPAM said:


> Hi Jim
> 13th July is also when the majority of people will be going to the Music Festival at Lincoln, I know you are, as well as us.


I could put something together for Lincoln, There are going to be 30 odd members there, Maybe I should PM one of the Rally Organisors, or I could just sit outside your RV and have a beer


----------



## 104236

*Security meet*

Jim

3rd August or anytime in Sept/Oct is good for us.

We were too late to get tickets for Lincoln unless someone drops out and we can buy their tickets!


----------



## 98585

*Re: Security meet*



Suzy said:


> Jim 3rd August or anytime in Sept/Oct is good for us.
> We were too late to get tickets for Lincoln unless someone drops out and we can buy their tickets!


We are away for the whole of August :lol:

And I think it only right you should warn anyone that might cancel Lincoln that Bryan wont buy spare tickets at face value, he'll have to get a "deal" even if its only tuppence off


----------



## artona

Hi Jim



> And I think it only right you should warn anyone that might cancel Lincoln that Bryan wont buy spare tickets at face value, he'll have to get a "deal" even if its only tuppence of


You have forgotten the requirement for a cash back offer or at least free vouchers :lol: :lol: :lol:

stew


----------



## 104236

Steady on chaps, you might put off a prospective vendor!


----------



## 88927

SPAM said:


> 13th July is also when the majority of people will be going to the Music Festival at Lincoln, I know you are, as well as us.
> 
> See you soon
> Pam and Geo


Well that's us out then :lol: We are at Wicksteed Park that weekend, so maybe you could do another one later in the year Jim? I didn't suggest Lincoln because I figured most folks will be attending the Music Festival and probably difficult to fit it in.....
See you soon all

Keith


----------



## 97993

Keith Said


> Well that's us out then We are at Wicksteed Park that weekend, so maybe you could do another one later in the year Jim?


That was the point I was making and I totally agree with you Keith, may be put up a separate meet in September/October and I think there will be a better response and hence turnout. July/August is probably well planned for already in most people's diaries. We get some really nice warm days and evenings in September - shame not to make the most of them (that's my excuse for keeping the van on the road anyway) :lol: :lol:

Pam


----------



## 98585

So its not the personal security you want its just the excuse for a meet  I'm all up for that,   September is good for me, I will start thinking about a venue and get it posted.


----------



## 100397

*re security*

hi jimjam
we are searching for an rv and have been for some time, security is very igh on my list of must haves would be also very interested even if we do not have the van by then
jackie


----------



## 103605

Both very interested depending on where and when...


----------



## LeoK

Want to come, but dates will decide.

Watching this thread ....


----------



## JockandRita

LeoK said:


> Want to come, but dates will decide.
> 
> Watching this thread ....


Same here,

J & R


----------



## billym

Watching Sky news tonight. Can you make this meet soon or it might be too late !!!!


----------



## artona

HI

What was on sky news Billym


stew


----------



## billym

The Government are warning us not to go out. As if anyone would in all this rain water and mud


----------

